# Fehler mit MPEG4 im VLC-Player



## graffcon (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich weiß nicht, ob der Beitrag hier richtig ist, es gibt kein genau passendes Forum hier (Hardware unter Linux).

Folgendes Problem habe ich:
Auf meinem Rechner läuft derzeit Xubuntu Gutsy. Nun wollte ich mir MPEG4-Videos anschauen, wozu ich den neuesten VLC-Player installierte (v. 0.8.6c). Nachdem ich entsprechende Codecs installiert hatte wurden die Videos erst hakelnd, aber ohne Sond wiedergegeben.
Daraufhin installierte ich libxvidcore4, libfaad2-0, libfaac0 und vlc-plugin-arts.
Nun funktioniert gar nichts mehr. 
Der VLC-Player lässt sich zwar noch starten, doch sobald ich ein Medium (egal welches Format) wiedergeben will, beendet er sich sofort. Ich habe auch schon vlc-plugin-esd installiert und die Sound-Ausgabe auf ESD gestellt. 
Auch ein Neustart änderte nichts.
Totem spielt übrigens seltsamerweise auch keine MPEG4s ab, obwohl ich o.g. Codecs, w32-Codecs, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good und gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly installiert habe.
Der sonstige Sound funktioniert übrigens einwandfrei, MP3 und WMA lassen sich auch abspielen.

Habe ich etwas falsch gemacht?
Wenn ja, was?  

Ich freue mich auf hilfreiche Postings...
(ich bin am Ende)

Graffcon


----------

